# School around Fargo/MHD



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

New guy to this stuff and here is my story:

I am getting a German shorthair from a buddy in this litter. I am wondering if there is a school around the area for training, as I do not have the time for the training. I would like the dog to flush birds. I do not water fowl anymore and the dog would only be used for pheasants.

Can anyone send me some info?

Thanks.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If you want the dog to flush birds, I don't think a shorthair is going to you best choice. Shorthairs are pointing dogs.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

but they are the best pheasant dogs :wink:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh Yah forgot to mention that. 

Figured I'd let you elaborate on that one. 

By his desciption it sure sounds like he really wants a lab :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol:

Hey Rudes old enough he doesnt need to be chasing dogs :beer:

Mike AKA Griffman would do a good job training that dog, although I haven't seen him posting lately. He might not have the time.

Rude if you have the time and ability to teach the dog simple obedience in your yard thats all your really need to do, shorthairs are born knowing how to hunt.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have trained a few dogs to do the normal voice commands. Come, sit, stay, walk on the right of me, stay between 25-75 yards of me, stuff like that.

The buddy that I am getting the dog from is one that I trust as he is an old army buddy of mine and he said the same thing, that they are natural bird dogs. I just wanted to make sure that the training was right.

The female is papered but the male was not. He is giving me the pup and I am picking a female as I have a female golden already that is getting up there in age and I wanted a pup around to start learning from her now.

I will shoot Griffman a pm and see whats up.

Thanks guys for the help and yes, I am too old to chase a dog.

44 days until retirement!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Bobm said:


> but they are the best pheasant dogs :wink:


I thought we were talking about GSP's? :beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Doug with Glacial Retriever kennels is a great guy and a great trainer. I would highly reccomend him. 218 935 0931


----------

